# Wally passed away this morning.



## GohRoh (Nov 23, 2011)

He went peacefully in our arms. Our hearts overflow with love for our little guy. He was 10 years old.


----------



## michaeldwilson (Aug 14, 2012)

I'm so sorry for your loss. I hope you find comfort in your memories of your journey with this beautiful soul.


----------



## sevans (Jul 18, 2021)

So very sorry- what a happy boy- a look that only comes from being well loved.


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

I am so sorry. It looks like you gave him a very happy life. The worst thing about Golden Retrievers is how hard it is to say goodbye.


----------



## JP1 (Jan 10, 2022)

Tough to find words that haven't already been said. Losing a dog is a different kind of heartache that only someone who has been through it can understand. I hope in time your sadness transitions to nothing other than the good memories and all smiles. They have a profound way of doing that to us.


----------



## Oceanside (Mar 29, 2021)

So so sorry for your loss. I can tell he had a great and happy life


----------



## FurdogDad (Mar 30, 2021)

I'm sorry to hear about your loss of of Wally. He was a cute little puppy and a handsome big boy.


----------



## kidfrcleve (11 mo ago)

Not to be mean, just trying to cheer you up. I lost my 11 yr old Gromit in January. So Wally (Wallace?) and Gromit are together over the rainbow!


----------



## GohRoh (Nov 23, 2011)

Thanks all for your kind words. Kidfrcleve - His full name was Wallace. I hope they are running free up there together


----------



## kidfrcleve (11 mo ago)

Yes, the adventures of Wallace and Gromit and the Rainbow Bridge. Gromit, we've forgotten the cheese!


----------



## Deborus12 (Nov 5, 2017)

Your pictures are so lovely. He looks like such a happy sweet boy and loved his life. I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss of Wally, my thoughts are with you.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

My heart goes out to you on the loss of your beloved boy. I hope you find some peace that Wally knew he was adored and you gave him a better life than most people in the world have. The photos are a beautiful, thank you for sharing them. He was incredibly handsome and clearly very special. Hold on tight to you all your good memories.


----------



## brianne (Feb 18, 2012)

What a gorgeous boy! I'm so very sorry for your loss.

Wishing you peace.


----------



## Rilelen (Jan 11, 2015)

Sending love....thank you for sharing him with us, I love the photos. It's clear Wally was well-loved 💔


----------



## goldie009 (Sep 3, 2020)

I'm very sorry for your loss, sending love your way.


----------



## isabeldpe (Mar 23, 2020)

So sorry, truly. I really know how it feels since two weeks ago we lost our dear Lord. Be strong. Our hearts still ache!


----------

